# Medical Magnets---anyone else use them?



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

i uave used medical magnets for many years for relief for pain, inflammation and to speed up healing, they really work pretty durn good--if you get the real ones and not the repackages refridgerator magnets.

i have a 8x10 pad that can be place ot wrapped on anywhere, wraps for wrist, headband for headaches, arm. elbow sleeve, spot magnets that you tape on what hurts, one for knee or foot.....ive had pretty good success over the years and cant imagine living without them, especially as i get older.,

the key is getting the real ones. promagnet.com and lyonlegacy.com are the better ones in my experience. the lyon brand is more expensive but the promagnet is just as good but a little cheaper. ive tried homemedics brand but they are about half strength, in my experience.,

im sure there are other good brands out there, i think they are worth having a couple even if just the spot magnets .

as im sitting here thinking, and forgive me if ive mentioned this before but having a couple of those is real smart. toss in a TENS unit for around $30 and some extra pads and that is REALLY helpful dealing with sprains, pain, pulled muscles, etc. well worth it..

i got my TENS from amazon, this is the one i have and it is worth EVERY penny. there are other styles too. great pain relief.

https://www.amazon.com/United-Surgi...UTF8&qid=1508127896&sr=1-4&keywords=TENS+unit


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Proof the placebo effect is real.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

There has been tests that show magnets work, somewhere around the house I have the info and all I can remember is that it controls sodium ions in the nerves that suppress pain. I have some powerful ones that they warn not to put near arteries that go to your head. Cheap low power magnets would be questionable as to their usefulness.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> Proof the placebo effect is real.


so to make that statement you have experimented personally for a certain period of time trying different products, different manufacturers and gauss strengths? so, how much personal research and experimentation have you done and for how long? how many studies have you read up on?

im curious, how many different styles,-- wrap, brick, domino, spot, pads, etc have you tried, for what purpose and what length of time? what strengths have you personally used, where have you placed them and for how long? for what different problems have you tried them for?

seems that if you have not bothered to research and use them to experiment for yourself over a period of time then your statement is not only arrogant but meaningless.

but everyone has an opinion,


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Iafrate said:


> Proof the placebo effect is real.


The human body works on electrical impulses. Magnets align electrical current. So......


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

jazzy12 said:


> so to make that statement you have experimented personally for a certain period of time trying different products, different manufacturers and gauss strengths? so, how much personal research and experimentation have you done and for how long? how many studies have you read up on?
> 
> im curious, how many different styles,-- wrap, brick, domino, spot, pads, etc have you tried, for what purpose and what length of time? what strengths have you personally used, where have you placed them and for how long? for what different problems have you tried them for?
> 
> ...


I have seen the placebo effect first hand as a paramedic on numerous occasions. I have giving saline injections to manage pain and control unruly patients. So yes I know it's real.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Wife said it works, but never worked for me.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

ive had pretty decent relief with the medical magnets and am convinced they qre a valuable tool, but ivbe found it all depends on quality and strength. ive bought some cheaper ones that were just crap. .ive spent a few extra bucks and got some super strength ones and damn, they are amazing. ive found that the quality makes a big difference. here is a link to some spot magnets i use alot with very good results. they stick on and last for several days. ive used them for rotator cuff shoulder problems with good results, it reduces pain and inflammation. put on jaw for toothache pain til i could get to dentist and other things, they are quite good. its like a little round bandaid thing with a tiny strong magnet in the center. the adhesive wears off after a few days so you can reuse thyem with a new circle bandaid thing. save them, dont throw them away when the adhesive is gone.

another good helo was with a fingetr joint that tends to build up a calcilum deposit, im not sure if that is the right word buyt that iw what i recall the doctor calling t. like a bump that forms on the first joint of index finger nad it starts to huirt.
a few days wearing a nagnet taped to it and it is gone. as in totally gone and the finger is normal. i dont know why but it works and helps me. maybe it can help someone else too. they are not expensive, lie $12 for a set of 100. totally worth getting some fo these. baut get some extra band aid things so you can reuse them over and over.

https://www.amazon.com/Acupressure-...00+gauss&qid=1562289765&s=gateway&sr=8-1&th=1


----------

